# Can CompatTelRunner.exe be deleted ?



## edge10

Dell I 5558, Win 8.1

Often CompatTelRunner.exe will run an use a lot of HDD resources. I believe this is related to Windows 10 Icon/download. Can I delete CompatTelRunner.exe and still download and/or install Windows 10 in the future ?


----------



## spunk.funk

Go to Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. In the Programs and Features, click on *View Installed Updates* on the left panel and Search for update *kb2977759* and Uninstall it, and Reboot. CompatTelRunner.exe help Solved - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## edge10

I did the search and found kb2977759 is not installed.


----------



## medab1

This link may be helpful---

https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/software-download/windows10

I used the Media Creation Tool to download the ISO file for Windows 10 Pro.
Extracted it to a 64 GB USB drive & installed it by clicking on the setup.exe file. 

I had system image made with Macrium Reflect made in case I didn't like 10.
I didn't like it so I used the image to restore things.

I am waiting until June to try 10 again.
Maybe they will get a few bugs fixed by then.


----------



## spunk.funk

@medab1 I'm not sure what build of Windows 10 you installed, but as of last December there was Generation 2 a new build* 1511*, which was brought down from Windows update that fixed a lot of issues. Also, you may want to try the free Classic Shell, which gives the look of Windows 7. Brings back the All Programs list and classic tool bar etc. This is the first thing I install when updating or installing Windows 8.1 or 10.


----------



## medab1

spunk.funk said:


> @medab1 I'm not sure what build of Windows 10 you installed, but as of last December there was Generation 2 a new build* 1511*, which was brought down from Windows update that fixed a lot of issues. Also, you may want to try the free Classic Shell, which gives the look of Windows 7. Brings back the All Programs list and classic tool bar etc. This is the first thing I install when updating or installing Windows 8.1 or 10.


It was an early version of 10.
I have used Classic Shell for years---










In the version of 10 I installed, Classic Shell wouldn't work.


----------



## medab1

The Media Creation Tool does change over time.
To give you the latest version of 10.
I may not even upgrade free in June because losing installed programs is just too tedious. 
8.1.1 Pro works good for me. 

I could un-hide the 10 update & install from it if I wanted to.

I don't use Internet Explorer.
Edge doesn't thrill me either.
I like Opera. 

Support for 8.1 lasts till 2023.
Due to my health I'll probably be dead by then. 

You suggested Classic Shell.
I'll suggest Macrium Reflect--

Macrium Reflect Free

I use the paid Server edition.
I bought it because the free edition did not support the boot time recovery environment.
Now the free edition does support it. 

Good backup program.

It has saved my butt several times.
Picture-










After cleaning out crap my image is around 22 GBs for a full system image.


----------



## medab1

Talking about crap---

See this---










Getting rid of the files here is hard.
Mine used to be 66 GBs.

I took ownership of the files & folder & enabled these-










To gain control.

It took hours of Googling.

Now I just have check-boxes enabled in Folder Options & select all the files & choose to permanently delete them & it works.

It may take hours for anyone to achieve the same results.


----------



## edge10

I haven't forgot about this thread, but I'll have to put this fix on hold for a for a while. I am have having a recurring problem with what looks like file corruption that is not allowing me to do windows updates, causing file explorer hangs and "group policy client service failed". I have fixed this with a number of methods, but it keeps reoccurring. I post the details in another thread.


----------

